
Exposing high-end poker cheating devices - triplesec
https://www.slideshare.net/elie-bursztein/cheating-at-poker-james-bond-style
======
triplesec
I thought i was posting the other article,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12769819](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12769819)
for which these are the slides. Cut and paste error, but it seems one or two
people find it useful. Happy to have it deleted if too redundant.

